# Need for Speed Shift Group4.cab ist beschädigt



## gamerunner (12. April 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift Group4.cab ist beschädigt*

Hi an alle ich hab set einer gewissen zeit ein problem damit mein shift zu installieren weil mein pc immer die meldung bringt Group4.cab ist beschädigt ich hab das Original game hab auch schon die daten von den DVDs runter gezogen um dieses cabinet archiv mal auszutauschen aber ich finde es niergends kann nmir vilt jemand helfen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. April 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Group4.cab ist beschädigt*

nun da hilft leider nur illegales oder windows neu aufsetzen windows kann die dvd nicht richtig lesen.
kein witz liegt irgendwie an directx und net frameworks zusammen.sowas ähliches hatte ich mal bei nfs most wanted,die installation wollte nicht die eula anzeigen und die dialogbox hatte keine schalter.da half leider nur formatieren(hatte damals kein netz).


----------



## gamerunner (29. April 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Shift Group4.cab ist beschädigt*

das mit dem windows hab ich schon versucht aber der liest die cd anscheinend nicht mehr richtig =(


----------

